# BOOM - best thing just happened in the gym



## zasker

ok, im not one to gloat but what happened at the gym has made me so fvcking happy i have a massive smug smile on my face and just need to tell people.

back in the days when i were a young lad in high school, i was a larger lad, never any good at sports and got teased a fair bit about it and by one person in particular.

today in the gym, i was training my back and that particular guy walked into the gym. seven years since ive seen him and not a single bit of muscle on him, looks like he just smokes grass all day and to be honest i've seen ethiopians on them adverts with more muscle than him! anyway, i'm there working my back doing one arm lat pull downs and had got upto 80kg and on the final rep i let out somewhat of a whale giving birth grunt and he looked straight over at me, at first he didnt seem to recognise me but he kept looking over and eventually the penny dropped.

so i finished my workout and went off for a good foam roll and while i was doing that he came over to do the same, he asked me if i was who he thought and i said yeah and the next thing he asked was how i got so big i simply replied 'stop lifting like a p*ssy' got up and fvcked off. :cool2:

not sure if it was the right way to handle the situation, but has made me feel so fvcking good.


----------



## gearchange

Now he will say not only were you fat in school,your an ar5ehole now you have grown up. What you should have done is waited for him to do chest and offered to spot him :devil2:


----------



## andyhuggins

zasker said:


> ok, im not one to gloat but what happened at the gym has made me so fvcking happy i have a massive smug smile on my face and just need to tell people.
> 
> back in the days when i were a young lad in high school, i was a larger lad, never any good at sports and got teased a fair bit about it and by one person in particular.
> 
> today in the gym, i was training my back and that particular guy walked into the gym. seven years since ive seen him and not a single bit of muscle on him, looks like he just smokes grass all day and to be honest i've seen ethiopians on them adverts with more muscle than him! anyway, i'm there working my back doing one arm lat pull downs and had got upto 80kg and on the final rep i let out somewhat of a whale giving birth grunt and he looked straight over at me, at first he didnt seem to recognise me but he kept looking over and eventually the penny dropped.
> 
> so i finished my workout and went off for a good foam roll and while i was doing that he came over to do the same, he asked me if i was who he thought and i said yeah and the next thing he asked was how i got so big i simply replied 'stop lifting like a p*ssy' got up and fvcked off. :cool2:
> 
> not sure if it was the right way to handle the situation, but has made me feel so fvcking good.


bet he thought "how rude" and went away muttering worse.


----------



## Echo

Brilliant mate :thumb: Things like this, is what makes lifting even better


----------



## DappaDonDave

gearchange said:


> Now he will say not only were you fat in school,your an ar5ehole now you have grown up. What you should have done is waited for him to do chest and offered to spot him :devil2:


And then tea bagged the **** and dropped the weights on his chest. ****ing bullies!


----------



## zasker

gearchange said:


> Now he will say not only were you fat in school,your an ar5ehole now you have grown up. What you should have done is waited for him to do chest and offered to spot him :devil2:


To be honest if I'd have spotted him I'd have made him go to heavy and then just dropped the bar off m and left... Never liked the guy.


----------



## andyebs

i thought you handled it quite well

could have been worse


----------



## Natalie

If he was an ar$ehole in school I doubt he has changed so probably doesn't understand anything other than being ****ty. He obviously noticed you and was impressed otherwise he wouldn't have come over. You achieved your goal, your not after a new friend after all


----------



## nWo

Fair play mate, tbh though it probably came across that you hold a grudge. There's always gonna be someone give you shít when you're young, just part of growing up.


----------



## hometrainer

If you feel good about it then that's all that should matter


----------



## zasker

andyhuggins said:


> bet he thought "how rude" and went away muttering worse.


To be honest, there is a rule for me in the gym, talk to me Ill bite if I talk to you I'll be nice as pie.

Only because if people talk to me they break my concentration, which I don't like but if it all to people I was planning it so can cope.


----------



## Geo

Bullies never remember who they bullied, but victims always remember who bullied them..

I once said, to a bully,

Remember me??

Bully > No sorry.

Me > well i remember you, you used to bully me, How about now?

Bully > never seen someone go white so fast, 

Cowards they are, does my head in.


----------



## zasker

I said:


> Fair play mate' date=' tbh though it probably came across that you hold a grudge. There's always gonna be someone give you shít when you're young, just part of growing up.[/quote']
> 
> Yeah I know, but you can't tell me you've not got one person from your childhood you'd like to smash with a dumbbell.


----------



## zasker

Geo said:


> Bullies never remember who they bullied, but victims always remember who bullied them..
> 
> I once said, to a bully,
> 
> Remember me??
> 
> Bully > No sorry.
> 
> Me > well i remember you, you used to bully me, How about now?
> 
> Bully > never seen someone go white so fast,
> 
> Cowards they are, does my head in.


I bet that was satisfying.... To be honest if he would have just asked how I was doing and what I'd been up to I'd have talked to him, but going straight for the obvious question he gets nada.


----------



## zasker

DappaDonDave said:


> And then tea bagged the ****


I don't think ill ever use a spotter again after that thought.


----------



## andyhuggins

Just re-read your 1st post and am thinking fair play too you mate.


----------



## theonlyjosh

Should have befriended him, got invited over his house for some dinner and to meet the family. It is here where you impress his wife, before ultimately banging her.


----------



## andyhuggins

Geo said:


> Bullies never remember who they bullied, but victims always remember who bullied them..
> 
> I once said, to a bully,
> 
> Remember me??
> 
> Bully > No sorry.
> 
> Me > well i remember you, you used to bully me, How about now?
> 
> Bully > never seen someone go white so fast,
> 
> Cowards they are, does my head in.


What an epic post.


----------



## andyhuggins

theonlyjosh said:


> Should have befriended him, got invited over his house for some dinner and to meet the family. It is here where you impress his wife, before ultimately banging her.


I your mind maybe? U sop


----------



## Batgirl

Fair play to you! He's not worth the sweat you shed training. Bullies deserve karma biting their **** later, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## zasker

theonlyjosh said:


> Should have befriended him, got invited over his house for some dinner and to meet the family. It is here where you impress his wife, before ultimately banging her.


To be honest, too much effort involved. Much more to go for the quick release plus the bird I'm seeing probably wouldn't be too happy about that.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Teased in school? Could have been worse mate


----------



## zasker

Heavyassweights said:


> Teased in school? Could have been worse mate


Yeah could have been, but for five years through high school it feels worse than that.


----------



## vtec_yo

Most disappointing thread of the month.


----------



## zasker

vtec_yo said:


> Most disappointing thread of the month.


I'm sorry it's not up to your standards 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## graham58

why are you rubbing vaseline on your nipples in your avi :laugh:


----------



## monkeez

since when did the Senior School become a High School?

why is everything turning American?


----------



## mrwright

monkeez said:


> since when did the Senior School become a High School?
> 
> why is everything turning American?


I still call it big boy school if that helps?


----------



## MFM

Seeing these kinds of posts make me happy.


----------



## Adz

Haha thats pretty cool mate


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Little story - I was bullied a lot at school and at home.

Luckily (some would say) it wasnt so much physical just mentaly bullied.

I had bad teeth, bad skin, a squeeky voice, i was clever, i was really skinny.

Of course every single one of these things meant someone had to pick on me and my life was genuinely so miserable.

At the same time my dad bullied me and mentally broke me down virtually every day of my life.

It's left my scarred mentally for my entire life and i've never had any confidence in anything.

I've forgiven my dad because of the sake of the family and because they had a lot of financial problems which affected them throughout my childhood.

i actually saw a few of the bullies earlier this year come into the gym looking overweight and a bit rough while i was 2 stone of muscle heavier and in the best shape of my life.

Not one of them recognised me.

That actually hurt that they didnt realise who i was despite seeing me training.

In the end i actually spoke to them to tell them they were doing something wrong when training and mentioned who i was, they couldnt beleive i was the same person.

I still speak to them from time to time as i've forgiven them, they destroyed so much of my life but it was all because of insecurity. I wouldn't be where i am now if it wasnt for them so i have them to thank really.

The past is the past an all hate will do is eat you alive, i forgive them because i pity them.

And because i'm bigger and better than they ever could be, not just in the gym but in life in general.


----------



## zasker

graham58 said:


> why are you rubbing vaseline on your nipples in your avi :laugh:


just about to go for a long run... joking, its a scene from one of the scary movie films.


----------



## zasker

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Little story - I was bullied a lot at school and at home.
> 
> Luckily (some would say) it wasnt so much physical just mentaly bullied.
> 
> I had bad teeth, bad skin, a squeeky voice, i was clever, i was really skinny.
> 
> Of course every single one of these things meant someone had to pick on me and my life was genuinely so miserable.
> 
> At the same time my dad bullied me and mentally broke me down virtually every day of my life.
> 
> It's left my scarred mentally for my entire life and i've never had any confidence in anything.
> 
> I've forgiven my dad because of the sake of the family and because they had a lot of financial problems which affected them throughout my childhood.
> 
> i actually saw a few of the bullies earlier this year come into the gym looking overweight and a bit rough while i was 2 stone of muscle heavier and in the best shape of my life.
> 
> Not one of them recognised me.
> 
> That actually hurt that they didnt realise who i was despite seeing me training.
> 
> In the end i actually spoke to them to tell them they were doing something wrong when training and mentioned who i was, they couldnt beleive i was the same person.
> 
> I still speak to them from time to time as i've forgiven them, they destroyed so much of my life but it was all because of insecurity. I wouldn't be where i am now if it wasnt for them so i have them to thank really.
> 
> The past is the past an all hate will do is eat you alive, i forgive them because i pity them.
> 
> And because i'm bigger and better than they ever could be, not just in the gym but in life in general.


good read, certainly the bigger man.


----------



## barsnack

zasker said:


> ok, im not one to gloat but what happened at the gym has made me so fvcking happy i have a massive smug smile on my face and just need to tell people.
> 
> back in the days when i were a young lad in high school, i was a larger lad, never any good at sports and got teased a fair bit about it and by one person in particular.
> 
> today in the gym, i was training my back and that particular guy walked into the gym. seven years since ive seen him and not a single bit of muscle on him, looks like he just smokes grass all day and to be *honest i've seen ethiopians on them adverts with more muscle than him*! anyway, i'm there working my back doing one arm lat pull downs and had got upto 80kg and on the final rep i let out somewhat of a whale giving birth grunt and he looked straight over at me, at first he didnt seem to recognise me but he kept looking over and eventually the penny dropped.
> 
> so i finished my workout and went off for a good foam roll and while i was doing that he came over to do the same, he asked me if i was who he thought and i said yeah and the next thing he asked was how i got so big i simply replied 'stop lifting like a p*ssy' got up and fvcked off. :cool2:
> 
> not sure if it was the right way to handle the situation, but has made me feel so fvcking good.


Didn't know Andy Huggins appeared in Adverts :bounce:


----------



## Legion-Muscle

help him load up the lat pull down and assist him on his first rep.... then let go watch him flyyyyyyyyyyy... :devil2: we used to do this to work experience kids... not sure the school appreciated it !!

It's always good to beat the people who put you down.! fair play!


----------



## Fortunatus

I get this, some of the "hard nuts" from school started the gym recently, bench pressing 40kg and looking over at me wishing I would just drop dead I look back at them with a pervy little grin on my face and we both know I'm the man, love it! really pushes me to train harder as well surrounded by a load of half wits


----------



## zasker

Fortunatus said:


> I get this, some of the "hard nuts" from school started the gym recently, bench pressing 40kg and looking over at me wishing I would just drop dead I look back at them with a pervy little grin on my face and we both know I'm the man, love it! really pushes me to train harder as well surrounded by a load of half wits


well no doubt ill see him in there again so ill make sure im going heavy when he is there


----------



## freddee

monkeez said:


> since when did the Senior School become a High School?
> 
> why is everything turning American?


Ye I am with you, it could have been a great time to get one back at a person who ruined your youth, but what with the pussy talk, he's from Preston, speak English.


----------



## zasker

freddee said:


> Ye I am with you, it could have been a great time to get one back at a person who ruined your youth, but what with the pussy talk, he's from Preston, speak English.


I think calling him a pussy is better than saying 'you absolute plonker' or 'you utter twit'


----------



## Alldownhill

> At the same time my dad bullied me and mentally broke me down virtually every day of my life.


That's savage mate. Having a rubbish father myself has made me determined to be the best dad I can to my son.


----------



## Nocona

HAHAH nice one Zasker..i really hate bullies


----------



## Smitch

All the tough lads i was at school with and knocked about with are still tough, but just bigger.

Never associated with bullies though.


----------



## freddee

zasker said:


> I think calling him a pussy is better than saying 'you absolute plonker' or 'you utter twit'


Why is that how normal Preston people talk, must be a different Preston then, somewhere other than the Northwest of England, fally down pant boy chat maybe??? you've been watching to many Zyzz video's on youtube.

Mind you I now think you utter twit might have worked, he might have thought you were still easy and pushed his luck then you could have ripped his scrawny little head off!!


----------



## zasker

freddee said:


> Why is that how normal Preston people talk, must be a different Preston then, somewhere other than the Northwest of England, fally down pant boy chat maybe??? you've been watching to many Zyzz video's on youtube.
> 
> Mind you I now think you utter twit might have worked, he might have thought you were still easy and pushed his luck then you could have ripped his scrawny little head off!!


i was tempted to through some plate or dumbbell at him.

i cant type how we talk in preston, its that unique.


----------



## Toad1977

Well done

I know the feeling when I was asked by a stranger who plaited for a local rugby team, what team I played for, and I replied I stopped 20 years ago knowing that I had lost most of my fatty weight and got a good shape back..


----------

